# 2004 Tactical Response Alumni Shoot



## Aaron Little (Oct 18, 2004)

Free to our students.....

Here is a draft of the 2004 Tactical Response Alumni shoot. 



What our Alumni need to bring:

An open mind (as always!)
Pistol with 500 rounds of ammo, mags, and holster
Rifle with 500 rounds of ammo, mags, and sling
Weapons mounted and/or hand held tactical lights
Lunches for both days
Notepad and pen
Safety equipment for eyes and ears
Any other guns you may want to test out in the "Open Shoots" 

Classes will be:

1. Building clearing/home defense techniques using long guns by David Keenom
2. Pistol shooting from retention by Tase Sturgill
3. Improvised weapons and empty hands for defense by Aaron Little
4. Anti-carjacking by Tracy Hightower

Lectures will be:

1. Weapons of Mass Destruction preparedness by Shawn Hughes
2. The importance of empty hand skills by Aaron Little

Saturday

8:00 AM Introduction and safety briefing
8:30 AM Class 1, 2, 3, 4 starts
9:30 AM Class ends
10:00 AM Class 2, 3, 4, 1 starts
11:00 AM Class ends
11:30 AM Lecture 1 starts
Shawn Hughes - WMD's and you
12:00 AM Lecture 1 ends
12:30 PM LUNCH + Q&A session
1:30 PM Lunch ends
2:00 PM Class 3, 4, 1, 2 starts
3:00 PM Class ends
3:30 PM Class 4, 1, 2, 3 starts
4:30 PM Class ends
5:00 PM Short debrief and Dinner break
7:00 PM Night shoot begins
8:30 PM Night shoot ends

Sunday 

9:00 AM Meeting and safety briefing
9:30 AM Lecture 2 begins
The importance of empty hand skills - Aaron
10:00 AM Lecture 2 ends
10:30 AM FOF scenarios begin
10:30 PM Open Shooting session
12:30 PM Lunch + Q&A session
1:30 PM Lunch ends
2:00 PM FOF continues
2:00 PM Open shoot begins again
2:30 PM Open shoot ends
3:00 PM Wrap up & go home


On Saturday night we intend on doing a "Lessons Learned in Iraq" by our Instructors James and Barry Yeager and John Scarbrough. The exact location will be announced and the presentations depends squarely on the fact the guys are inside the United States on those dates. 

Location:
Tennessee Firearms Training Complex, Camden
http://www.tftc-inc.com/
There is a local hotel we recommend to our students:
The Guesthouse Inn
(731) 584-2222
170 Hwy 641 N.
Camden, TN 38320


Camden, TN 
October 23 and 24 
We will start at 8 AM on Saturday.


----------

